# Comment connaitre son adresse Ip?



## HaloMystic (21 Juin 2012)

Suite à un charmant mail de la part de Hadopi je suis désireux de connaitre mon adresse Ip.J'ai un mac book pro de fin 2011.Sachant que mes parents qui on des windows on une adresse spécifique qui commence par 86.$$$.$$$.$$$ est ce pareil sur mac?


----------



## Larme (21 Juin 2012)

Normalement oui.
Demande à Google/Yahoo/Bing de te trouver un site web qui te donnera ton IP publique...


----------



## ziommm (21 Juin 2012)

La plupart des modems/routeurs et autres "Box" renseignent l'IP distante sur la page d'accueil de leur panneau de configuration. Qui est, dans la grande majorité des cas, accessible via l'adresse "192.168.1.1". 

Si ce n'est pas le cas, il suffit de consulter la documentation fournie avec l'appareil.

Certains widgets ou logiciels de monitoring système la renseignent aussi, comme iStat Pro.


----------



## sparo (21 Juin 2012)

http://www.monip.org/


----------



## HaloMystic (21 Juin 2012)

L'adresse Ip est dans ce format 2.2.$$.$$ c'est normal? car sa ne correspond pas du tout à l'adresse Ip windows 86.$$$.$$$.$$$


----------



## sparo (21 Juin 2012)

Cela donne ton adresse IP public (c'est a dire vue d'internet) c'est indépendant de ton adresse local. c'est l'adresse que ton FAI donne à ta box.
Si c'est ton adresse IP local que tu veux connaitre il faut aller dans les préférences réseau de ton mac


----------



## Larme (21 Juin 2012)

sparo a dit:


> Cela donne ton adresse IP public (c'est a dire vue d'internet) c'est indépendant de ton adresse local. c'est l'adresse que ton FAI donne à ta box.
> Si c'est ton adresse IP local que tu veux connaitre il faut aller dans les préférences réseau de ton mac



Il cite Hadopi, et je doute qu'Hadopi ait quelque chose à foutre de l'adresse de réseau local...


----------



## edd72 (21 Juin 2012)

L'ip de ta Box fourni par ton FAI: http://www.frameip.com/whois/

Après l'IP de la machine sur ton réseau local, Hadopi s'en fout, c'est bien ce qui est entré dans ta Box qui a été "flashé" (peu importe que ça ait ensuite atteri dans le PC de tes parents ou dans ton Mac).

Tu utilises bine la même connection internet que tes parents?

2.2.xx.xx, c'est du France Telecom, ça colle?


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,

Si il n'y a qu'une box sur un réseau local, toutes le machines de ce réseau local utilisent la même adresse IP publique pour sortir sur internet.

Les posts ci-dessus donnent bien les différentes solutions pour connaître son adresse IP publique.
C'est bien sûr valable à un instant t.

Manque de bol, visiblement, vous êtes chez Orange, et l'adresse IP publique n'est pas fixe dans l'offre de base.
C'est pareil chez moi, Orange change très souvent mon adresse IP publique (j'évolue aussi sur des adresses en 86. et en 2.), et je suis aussi en Bretagne...
Les adresses en 2.2.x.y sont bien des adresse IP attribuées par Orange (comme celles en 86.)

La box orange ne garde pas (à ma connaissance) d'historiques d'attribution d'adresses.
Par contre, et même si sur le site d'Orange, on ne peut pas consulter son propre historique, ça me semble à peu près certain que le FAI (Orange dans votre cas) en conserve une trace. Trace qu'ils peuvent être amenés à fournir à la justice...
Enfin, je crois...


----------



## Larme (21 Juin 2012)

Oui. Il me semble que pour des raisons légales, les FAI sont obligés de garder cet historique durant X années.


----------



## chafpa (22 Juin 2012)

sparo a dit:


> http://www.monip.org/


Simple, super rapide et efficace


----------



## HaloMystic (4 Octobre 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Oui. Il me semble que pour des raisons légales, les FAI sont obligés de garder cet historique durant X années.



si c'est le cas il ne vont pas être déçu... enfin j'ai abandonné le ddl illégal affaire réglée.Normalement c'est au bout du courrier chez soi qu'il faut ce méfier...


----------

